# Red Tail Catfish



## FootClanSkates

Here's my red tail catfish. I'm working on building a pond for him as we speak. He used to be in a 5000 gallon+ pond but he had to be moved as the pond is no longer running.

I feed him a whole tilapia fillet every 2 days and pellets daily.

Anyway, here are the pics.





































He is very friendly and comes up to be pet every day.


----------



## escaflownewhite

Super! Looks like a catfish you catch at a river.


----------



## lemmywinks

damn he's a beast


----------



## Peacock

when will the pond be done?


----------



## Kory

Nice RTC. Hope you get that pond done soon so the big boy can swim a little lol


----------



## Red Eyes

He is huge


----------



## Gordeez

Very NiiicE


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

Nice Redtail! How big of tank is he in right now? What are you using to build your pond?


----------



## FootClanSkates

Peacock said:


> when will the pond be done?
> [snapback]813508[/snapback]​


Should be finished in a few weeks, if the snow would let up so I can get out of the driveway.


----------



## beans

Thats a wickied cat fish damm nice


----------



## hyphen

big fuckin rtc. nice lookin too. hopefully you can get the pond done soon, looks like he can't even turn in that tank :/


----------



## FootClanSkates

He can actually turn quite well in there, but I can't wait to get him out of there and into something huge.


----------



## NIKE

awesome RTC


----------



## shoe997bed263

nice color how big a tank u got that in and where did u get him


----------



## jan

That RTC looks awesome!


----------



## Death in #'s

dam thats a nice rtc


----------



## FootClanSkates

"nice color how big a tank u got that in and where did u get him"

He;s only in a 125 until my pond is finished. I got him at an lfs that I used to work for.


----------



## Peacock

FootClanSkates said:


> He can actually turn quite well in there, but I can't wait to get him out of there and into something huge.
> [snapback]813619[/snapback]​


Quite well huh?

yea. OK..


----------



## FootClanSkates

Peacock said:


> Quite well huh?
> yea. OK..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]814754[/snapback]​


Quite well for the situation, don't get me started on space issues peackock. The last thread with your activity on tank size wasn't the best.

I know he needs more space, and will be in his pond very soon.


----------



## Judazzz

Don't waste any comments on Peacock, mate - it's pointless









But that's one awesome-looking RTC you got there








My favorite big cat by far!


----------



## thePACK

VERY NICE RTC..are you a catfish keeper bychance?


----------



## elTwitcho

Incredible fish, he's enourmous. How big is he exactly (though I couldn't blame you if you never tried measuring something that would be impossible to hold still while you get out a measuring tape)


----------



## DuffmanRC

wow that RTC is huge. I once met a guy that told me he fed his 4 ft long RTC 14" oscars everyweek! Cant you just wait till yours is that size?
my friend once had a RTC, it was 6" and then in 2 months is was 13" and at that size it ate his 7" green terror hehe


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

that catfish owns...


----------



## FootClanSkates

I am a catfish keeper, how could you have ever guessed PACK? I've got a few catfish that I don't think I could ever part with.

I measured him a couple months ago and he was 27" at that time, and I'm sure he hasn't grown that much since then. I don't mind feeding him a lot, but I know I won't ever feed him live, no need for that, he'll take fish fillets and pellets out of my hand every time.

When I had to move this guy from his old pond I couldn't stand the thought of netting him because I was afraid of breaking his barbels or fins. I drained the pond down quite a bit and simply reached in and picked him up. That was a mistake for me because he was VERY unhappy about the situation. He punctured my hands\arms with his pectoral fins, bit the back of my head behind my ear and slapped my face with his tail all in the short time it took to put him in his transport container.

I've learned my lesson : Wear slick leather gloves and a leather coat when moving fish that are big enough to beat you.

If anyone wants to see them, I've got some pics of him in the pond and in the transport container after beating me.


----------



## thePACK

> I am a catfish keeper, how could you have ever guessed PACK?


i have good visual habits


----------



## con man

lets see those pics


----------



## Serygo

Very nice.... but how big is that tank??? It looks pretty darn small!


----------



## Serygo

Very nice.... but how big is that tank??? It looks pretty darn small!


----------



## FootClanSkates

I'll get the pics of my desktop next time I'm home. The tank is only a 125, don't worry, he'll be out of there soon.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

FootClanSkates said:


> He can actually turn quite well in there, but I can't wait to get him out of there and into something huge.
> [snapback]813619[/snapback]​


Good thinking. Get that pond for that monster.


----------



## duende_df

nice pics!! and i can't wait for the pics of him in the pond


----------



## piranha45

what size did you get him at, and how long have you had him?


----------



## FootClanSkates

piranha45 said:


> what size did you get him at, and how long have you had him?
> [snapback]816990[/snapback]​


I got him at this size, he came to the LFS I worked at when he was about 16 inches about four years agoand he grew like crazy in the old pond.


----------

